# Hunting dog stand, any ideas?



## yielding (Jan 20, 2012)

I am looking for a dog stand for where I hunt. There are no trees to hook to, so it needs to be a free standing platform. I have seen some online that look good, but there is one issue. All of the stands are just the seat and no steps. That would work fine if the water was low, but where I hunt, at times I am in waist deep water. My dog is older, nearing retirement, but still should have a couple of years left to hunt. It is difficult for her to get up to the top without having a step or 2 to help her out. Does anyone have any plans for building one like this or know of any that are sold?


----------



## meckardt (Jun 24, 2010)

Just make a big wood platform with some carpet on top. Then make some steps up I guess. That would be pretty heavy though so hope you don't have to move it much. Ive never seen one that stands alone be that tall. Or you could hook up a boat stand that hand steps on it to the stand :/...


----------



## WTRFWLR (Jan 22, 2012)

Make one out of PVC. Be creative, but be careful in cold weather. It will crack.

Thanks


----------



## Eli M (Jan 24, 2012)

I've thought about this too, but Im lucky to have muskrat lodges in the swamps I hunt that dont have trees. Post any pics or links you come up with


----------



## Darin Brewer (Jan 25, 2012)

go with the avery ruff stand and that vest that you can help the dog up to the stand. if you end up building something thats not made out of aluminum then its going to get out of control heavy. Might be able to get something made by a local welder to contact to a stand thats already made. or maybe something made out of welders pipe. just some thoughts. hope you find something.


----------



## yielding (Jan 20, 2012)

I was thinking about building one out of pvc to reduce the weight. i have a pretty good idea for the set up for it, but am concerned about how sturdy it will be


----------

